# Graphic driver



## neeraj121y (Sep 5, 2016)

I have window, 10 installed on my dell vostro 1540, with intel i3 m370.
I have some issue like when I try to run emulator android, playing light games ,
So I want to update graphic driver, but their is no graphic driver from intel for i3 370m , at official site of dell their is no driver for windows10, but available for window 7,8 .
My question is that can I install window8 graphic driver in windows 10.


Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, install the Windows 8 driver.


----------



## neeraj121y (Sep 5, 2016)

Not installing even this driver is provided by dell , error Does not meet minimum requirements. 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Unfortunately Intel doesn't officially support that model with Windows 10. You could try manually installing it. You need to look in the directory the Dell driver extracts too, and use this method: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/graphics-drivers/000005629.html

Or go back to Windows 8.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have window, 10 installed on my dell vostro 1540, with intel i3 m370.


Advise us what the exact "service tag" number and/or "express service code" is that's on your *Dell Vostro 1540* laptop.

If your laptop has an *Intel Core i3-370M 2.40 GHz* processor, it has an *Intel HD Graphics* graphics device which has a 500 MHz base frequency and a 667 MHz max dynamic frequency.

Dell never tested that model for Windows 10 and provides no support for it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## neeraj121y (Sep 5, 2016)

flavallee said:


> Advise us what the exact "service tag" number and/or "express service code" is that's on your *Dell Vostro 1540* laptop.
> 
> If your laptop has an *Intel Core i3-370M 2.40 GHz* processor, it has an *Intel HD Graphics* graphics device which has a 500 MHz base frequency and a 667 MHz max dynamic frequency.
> 
> ...


3YVYFR1 is service tag no.


----------



## neeraj121y (Sep 5, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> Unfortunately Intel doesn't officially support that model with Windows 10. You could try manually installing it. You need to look in the directory the Dell driver extracts too, and use this method: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/graphics-drivers/000005629.html
> 
> Or go back to Windows 8.


Ok ,I will try this.

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## neeraj121y (Sep 5, 2016)

Recently I updated windows 10 ,in update there was an update for Intel hd graphic driver, 
But after updating and installing again same update is available. 

Another ----After update problem is same while running emulator Your graphic is too old please update require minimum Open Gl2.0. 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> 3YVYFR1 is service tag no.


HERE is your *Dell Vostro 1540* laptop.
According to its system configuration section, it shipped in December 2011 in India and came with the Linux Ubuntu 10.10 operating system.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## neeraj121y (Sep 5, 2016)

flavallee said:


> HERE is your *Dell Vostro 1540* laptop.
> According to its system configuration section, it shipped in December 2011 in India and came with the Linux Ubuntu 10.10 operating system.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


I already saw that, no drivers for windows10.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If Windows Update doesn't have a driver then your only other option with Windows 10 is forcing the Windows 8 driver to install. After that you could consider going back to Windows 8.1.


----------

